# LI, NY - Fisher / Western ISOLATION MODULE



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

New in sealed bag, Fisher / Western 26400; ISOLATION MODULE 4-port (WHITE LABEL) $250 shipped


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Would consider trading towards a set of the newer style Intensifire light.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

SOLD SOLD please remove. Thanks


----------

